# IUI Tomorrow



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

o


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Tweets

I am sooo excited for you!  I hope it all goes well     

Let us know how you get on 


     

Sarah


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Ooo Tweets I really hope it happens for you hun

Sending you loads of positive vibes    
    

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Fingers crossed for you!!



S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

GOOD LUCK TWEETS !!!!!!


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

GOOD LUCK TWEETS! FINGERS AND TOES CROSSED!

love

Jaffaxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hiya Tweets!

Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow    .  I had my first last Thursday.  No lifting of that heavy niece for the next two weeks!!!!  Drinking pineapple and eating brazil nuts is supposed to be good; I've been doing the pineapple!!  Are you taking cyclogest pessaries after your IUI?

'Speak' soon!

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to wish you 

I had my first natural cycle IUI with just pregnyl yesterday.

Take care,

xxx


----------



## woo_woo (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi,

hope all goes well for you, had my first IUI today so into the dreaded 2WW for first time!

good luck to all 

Woo x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Tweetiepie,

Good luck for tomorrow.  Put you feet up as much as possible for the next couple of days and then just take the 2ww gently = no heavy exercise etc - well that's what I did!

    

Minkey x


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Thank you girls.  I had the basting done this morning.  It only hurt a bit when the speculum was going in.  It helped when hubby squeezed my hand through it all.

All the best girls,

Tweets xx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Well done Tweets!  

You must have been up very early for your basting..! It's true, the speculum bit can often be the most uncomfortable part of a procedure. I am very tall and therefore have a very high cervix, so 9 times out of 10 then have to swap half-way through to get a longer speculum ..... most undignified and very uncomfortable ....    

Anyway, good luck to ya and have a nice weekend!  
Jaff xx


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

* GOOD LUCK TWEETS!* 

Stella
x


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

HI Tweets,

I must confess, it never crossed my mind that the samples could get mixed up! What a horrifying thought! Though of course is happened with that poor couple doing IVF some time ago, didn't it? I'm sure clinics are ultra-careful these days, such a cock-up would spell the end for any successful (and lucrative) fertility clinic.

Don't you worry, Tweets. Take it easy and good luck!

Jaff xx


----------

